# The Heat



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 24, 2012)

Outside temp today...104* 
Inside the store at the front window...92*
At the thermostat...77*
Ac set at...74*:<
Forcast... tomorrow...106*


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 24, 2012)

I feel ya ... our forecast 100-101-101-100-104-103-100-102-103-101-99-99


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Uncle!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah and no real rain in site!!

It looks like a desert out here.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 24, 2012)

today makes 10 days in July over 100*, normal is 5 or less.
And more on its way.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2012)

Heat, what heat?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 24, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Heat, what heat?



Even worse.. what rain


----------



## Arne (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike, that is disgusting. Send some of it our way so we can be disgusted too. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike, DAM YOU!!!!!!!!!

My school district has decided to move my small warehouse to a room besided my big warehouse, where I store all the palleted supplies, to give the small area to the wrestling team.

My superintendent told me I had to oversee the move and set up of the new area, which makes sense, it is my responsibility BUT IT HAS BEEN IN THE UPPER 80'S TO UPPER 90'S THE WHOLE TIME I HAVE BEEN IN THE WAREHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know once I get back into my office it is going to drop to the 60's


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2012)

Summer is one of our better seasons. After all I am in the Southern tip of the Rockies at ~7000ft. If it makes any difference the monsoons shut down last week and we were much warmer but still no where near you guys!  

You win!


----------



## Deezil (Jul 24, 2012)

And to think, I'm in Seattle 
It's gonna be perfect moving weather this weekend

Got the keys to the new house yesterday
Carpets cleaned today; new garage door soon


----------



## JohnT (Jul 25, 2012)

Just think of it this way, 

You Southern folks are simply paying the price for being in the south. Let's revisit this thread in 6 months when it is in the low teens or 20s for weeks at a time up north while it is in the 70's and sunny down in Dixie.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 25, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Just think of it this way,
> 
> You Southern folks are simply paying the price for being in the south. Let's revisit this thread in 6 months when it is in the low teens or 20s for weeks at a time up north while it is in the 70's and sunny down in Dixie.


 
But that is our weather in the winter


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2012)

My Inlaws live in Plattsburg, MO. You are right as rain there Doug. You guys got the best of everything. Cold as Hello in Winter, Hotter than Hello in Summer plus its not even a DRY heat, its a nice and sticky heat! :<


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 25, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> My Inlaws live in Plattsburg, MO. You are right as rain there Doug. You guys got the best of everything. Cold as Hello in Winter, Hotter than Hello in Summer plus its not even a DRY heat, its a nice and sticky heat! :<


 
Yup, thats us. Nothing like 100* @ 90% humidity. Spring and Fall are pretty nice too


----------



## JohnT (Jul 25, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> But that is our weather in the winter


 
Sorry, 

I do not know where you are located... 

Another thing. I teach a lot of classes in the south. I have to correct people when ever I go down there. 

The plural of the word "YOU" is not "Y'ALL". It is "YOUS". (youse)


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 25, 2012)

Just outside St. Louis, MO.

Have family in Michigan... its "Yoose guys" and "you betcha" 

I won't even go into how you folks from "Jeaurzzy" talk LOL


----------



## JohnT (Jul 25, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Just outside St. Louis, MO.
> 
> Have family in Michigan... its "Yoose guys" and "you betcha"
> 
> I won't even go into how you folks from "Jeaurzzy" talk LOL


 

We all talk like Curley (from the three stooges). Its an accent that is more lilting than the softest of Irish Brouges. 

No, really, they only take like that in Manhattan or in Jersey City. I (being 20 or so miles from the urban areas) do not have much of a Jersey accent and have been asked "are you sure you are from Jersey". 

BTW, those ditzes on "Jersey Shore" are all from New York. They simply pollute are beaches.

Also, In case anybody is interested, here are a couple of "JERSEY" lessons...

1) *State Bird* - The middle finger

2) *Left hand lane on the freeway* - Just stay out of it and get off the damn cell phone

3) *speed limit* - How ever fast the cop you are tailgating is going. 

4) *Sloppy Joe* - A triple deck deli sandwich consisting of meat (of choice) cold slaw, swiss cheese, and russian dressing. 

5) *Pizza* - a dish that is only available in either NJ or NY. (I have no idea what they are doing in chicago). 

6) *NY* - a place so bad that we had to use a barrier of water (the hudson river)

7) *Gas* - something you NEVER pump yourself. No kidding, in NJ it is illegal to pump your own gas. Gas is also cheaper in NJ than in Pa, NY, or Cn. Go figya.

8) *The Statue of Liberty* - a gal that is hanging out in the harbor, wearing a toga. Obviously she, like Snookie, is from NYC.


----------



## SLOweather (Jul 26, 2012)

All that heat back east is sucking in the marine influence for us. Yesterday's high was 74, overnight t'was 54. Daytime RH an the low 50% range. Even up in the north county/Paso Robles area it's unseasonably cool.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 26, 2012)

Send it our way!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2012)

You guys should build a bunch more casinos Doug. With weather like that your already living in Las Vegas!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 29, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> You guys should build a bunch more casinos Doug. With weather like that your already living in Las Vegas!


We have about 6 in an hours drive now
i understand Las Vegas heat, my grandmother lived there for years.


Got rain today looking at six hours of a nice easy rain, have the doors to the house open!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 29, 2012)

You guys need about 6 straight DAYS of rain. But its a start!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 29, 2012)

sun is out now and humidity is on the rise. Yeah could use a rain like this for a week.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Larryh86GT said:


> It has been so hot and dry here that I really cannot remember when I cut my lawn last. But even though the grass isn't doing anything the weeds are continuing to grow. I've have thistle plants in the lawn before but I have never had them bloom in the lawn.


 You're going to have a real problem if you don't remove or kill them before they go to seed.


----------

